# New Nighthawk?



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

IAnyone seen a Nighthawk with this blue dial before? Tag says BJ7000-52L which shows all black on google









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Meanoldmanning (Dec 12, 2017)

I’ve seen them at Costco. Considering picking one up if they are still in stock. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Been a long time since I've handled a nighthawk but the bracelet looks beefier

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Considered the Nighthawk, but in the end went for these blue Flightmaster instead:


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks rad in blue


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Darn it....no Costco's close so my wife joined Sam's Club.

Would love to see this in person.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> IAnyone seen a Nighthawk with this blue dial before? Tag says BJ7000-52L which shows all black on google
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The all black Nighthawk is BJ7000-52E. The change to the "L" suffix may indicate the blue dial since there was an earlier non-USA version that had a blue dial paired with a white chapter ring. That variant was BJ7010-59L. Wish I could find one of those.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I’ve only ever seen the more usual black ones - I didn’t even know they did a blue version. :-s - it’s nice though.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Pretty!

It'll be Havana Brown for my money though, when I finally decided to track one down.


----------



## BMore04 (Dec 20, 2017)

Saw the blue dial in Costco yesterday. If Christmas didn't just pass I would jump on it. I show up with it and I'm sure my wife would politely ask me to leave.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Both of my local Costcos have them. I sold my (chrono) Nighthawk last year because the date was hard to read, but it's VERY tempting.


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Just saw this thread last night and the temptation was too much to handle-















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just picked up a Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L from Costco. I already have two European versions: Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E (black dial) and Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (brown dial) but I wanted to add the blue version to my collection. I haven't sized the bracelet yet. I'll do that tomorrow.







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just saw this thread last night and the temptation was too much to handle-










Did you buy two?


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Did you buy two?[/QUOTE]

Just one, the lighting and Q&D picture came off funny. From left to right I have the PVD, new Blue dial SS followed by the Black dial SS. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Here is my collection of Citizen Nighthawks​


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

I got one at the Greenville, SC Costco this morning. It was labeled BJ7000-52L for sure. I like how the sun shines through the dial a little bit and lights up the date in blue from an angle.

I'd been looking for a Nighthawk (whose second hand hits all the marks) for years and when this one popped up at half the mall price and with a unique dial I had to get it. I have too much black anyway.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got a blue one inbound via a very helpful friend.


----------



## Bestusernameintheworld (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the picture, I was about to ask someone to post the price. It's seriously taking all willpower to not run out and buy one.


----------



## Bestusernameintheworld (Dec 5, 2016)

This is the first time I have seen this Nighthawk model. Thanks for posting, I have been keeping a lookout for the version with the white chapter ring. One just sold on ebay for $560. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-RA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Bestusernameintheworld (Dec 5, 2016)

I have been wanting to find the same watch but don't want to pay what the last one went for on ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-RA...Nz0BKJtP8MY8QDweA75Jc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I ended up getting the blue version from Costco for $199.


Watch19 said:


> The all black Nighthawk is BJ7000-52E. The change to the "L" suffix may indicate the blue dial since there was an earlier non-USA version that had a blue dial paired with a white chapter ring. That variant was BJ7010-59L. Wish I could find one of those.
> View attachment 12789319


----------



## Bestusernameintheworld (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know about this great Citizen find at Costco everyone! I ran out and picked mine up last week and love it!


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

Bestusernameintheworld said:


> Thanks for letting me know about this great Citizen find at Costco everyone! I ran out and picked mine up last week and love it!
> View attachment 12937535


Just picked it up! I got a paper weight instead of a proper watch!


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

*First Look!*





*Second Look where I discovered some hidden gems!*


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Delmarco said:


> Just picked it up! I got a paper weight instead of a proper watch!


Too bad it was defective. I have four Eco-Drive watches, and I've never had a failure with any of them.


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've got the Havana brown if you'd like to take a look? It's a great looking watch.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I was at Costco yesterday and noticed this watch is now $159. Lowest I've seen it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Nighthawk Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------

